# testosterone ethanate or cypionate



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi fellas

Just a quick one, im going to run tren and test and was wondering which test would go best with tren ?

any one got any pro's and cons on the diffrent testosterones etc ir even different test blends ? do any aromotize more than the other, so so scared of gyno ! My girlfriends wears the Bra's in my house and I wanna keep it that way. Apart from sunday when I do get upto some right kinky s--t !

Cheers

Andy


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

wont make any real difference mate, test is pretty much test.

have you never used test before?

the reason i ask is your asking about the effects of test but your also running tren, and tren isnt really ideal for a first course imo.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

got to agree with coco you will see very little difference with these two.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

No not my first time, ran test ethanate with deca and dbol 3 or 4 years ago but got a lump under my nipple so kinda always worried.

Last cycle was tren and EQ, loved the cycle and got great results and strength was extreme. However after 8 weeks or so the lack of test in the cycle became a pain as I think I shut down a bit.

Thanks for the advice.

Andy


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

enanthate and tren enanthate seems to be pretty good from what i hear


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what about testoviron with tren. p.s sorry for hijacking andy its just im going to start a cycle of tren and dont know what to run it with so im pretty much in the same boat as you my friend


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

The way I tend to do these things is if running Tren E I run Test E or any other longer acting Test, if running Tren Ace I run Test Prop. Both have their good and bad sides, but those combo's are the classics.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one mate cheers


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

If your prone to gyno, Tren maybe not the best choice of med for you.

Just make sure you have some protection on hand to nip it in the bud early.

Great combo though, im doing Test/tren/EQ, my favourite.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jay Walker said:


> If your prone to gyno, Tren maybe not the best choice of med for you.
> 
> Just make sure you have some protection on hand to nip it in the bud early.
> 
> Great combo though, im doing Test/tren/EQ, my favourite.


Tren Causes Progesterone Gyno which is different from normal gyno and cannot be treated in the same way, so if you suffer from Gyno it does not mean you will suffer from Progesterone gyno and vise versa.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either one mate, they are very close to the same.

Half life is like a day diffrence so no big deal there.

Get which ever one you can find from the best source or the cheapest if it is mg per mg.


----------



## LUFC (Aug 27, 2007)

Progesterone gyno what is the best med to stop this happening?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

LUFC said:


> Progesterone gyno what is the best med to stop this happening?


Try letrozole.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, DHT opposes progesterone so my guess would be masteron or proviron.

I do hear an AI helps some with progesterone related gyno but adding proviron would defo be a plus.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I have ordered some Tren 80 and Test Cyp. Planning on running 320mg week tren and 200mg test followed by 4 weeks winny to bridge the gap until I star PCT (4 weeks after last jab right hacks? )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hmmmm, well I myself would run less tren and more test but that is just me.

I would also run the winny along side the tren for progesterone related issues.

Is it tren ace?

75 EOD is fine, 400 test is fine too.

@ 200mg of test 2 weeks from last jab to start PCT.

I just finished 500 cyp myself and waited 17 days but I still felt the test 3 weeks later.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

My last cycle was tren (320mg) and EQ (400mg) after about 6 weeks I started feeling a little crap and down. I believe this is due to the shutdown and the no test in the cycle. However the results were fantastic. Dropped some fat and leaned up looking very defined. So the lower test is just to stop this happening again. Love Love Love Tren ! Never felt such a strength increase with any other gear. However I have ordered a little more than I need so i may up the test to 300-400 a week if no signs of gyno etc.

Thanks again


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Also, do you think adding Masteron into this cycle is a good idea ?


----------



## dean1980 (Mar 29, 2009)

AndyB said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys. I have ordered some Tren 80 and Test Cyp. Planning on running 320mg week tren and 200mg test followed by 4 weeks winny to bridge the gap until I star PCT (4 weeks after last jab right hacks? )


 Sounds like a good course mate i'm taking tri-test 400 1ml every 5 days started taking double d=balls to bridge it till i see resuts advise on the best course of d-bols with this would be appreiciated also have some deca does anyone think it worthwhile to cut it in to my cycle about 2n half 3 weeks in have gear for coming off box of hcg-lepori2500 3 tabs n vile and 3 liquid jabs any advive on how to take:confused1:thanx for reading people.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

LUFC said:


> Progesterone gyno what is the best med to stop this happening?


You would need an anti-progestin like mifepristone to effectively treat progesterone related gyno.

Winni also has a positive effect on progesteron gyno as it has some affinity for the progesterone receptors.


----------



## dean1980 (Mar 29, 2009)

Aftershock said:


> You would need an anti-progestin like mifepristone to effectively treat progesterone related gyno.
> 
> Winni also has a positive effect on progesteron gyno as it has some affinity for the progesterone receptors.


 thanx for the feedback aftershock appreciated.


----------

